# Rem 700 ejection problem



## cdd (Jan 14, 2018)

I have a older version Rem 700 chambered in 7mm-08.  It does not seem to throw the brass out correctly anymore.  If I cycle the bolt quickly the empty or loaded brass will not eject.  If I cycle the bolt slowly usually it will come out, but it not will not fall far from the gun.  Anybody ever have this happen to them or could you me where to start looking for the cause?


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jan 14, 2018)

Had a Remington 788 do the same thing a few years back -- have you changed the scope lately?? on my rifle, the bullet/brass was barely touching the scope turrets when ejected, on a recently added scope (took a while to figure that out!!)-- turned the scope upside down with turrets on opposite side, and it worked fine -- later I changed the scope ( smaller turrets ) & she still worked fine. You can change the ejector pin & spring for low$$, they have plenty on e-bay -- I changed mine.before I found out the above cause -- good luck,Monk*

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_od...ctor.TRS0&_nkw=remington+700+ejector&_sacat=0


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 14, 2018)

I am not an armorer.  If your ejector has good tension on it...and it doesn't hang at the bottom when you push it flush with the bolt face...it may have floating debris where it runs in the bolt...and the change of speed make it move.  It may be the extractor holding on too hard...might have a piece of trash or brass on under it.  Yours is probably the older riveted extractor.  It would be very difficult for you to disassemble it.  It may deflecting off of something like mentioned above...but you didn't mention changing anything recently...it sounded more like a gradual change the way I read it.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 14, 2018)

ejector is probably stuck or has a bunch of grim inside the bolt.. a good cleaning  might well fix it.. you need to take the bolt completely apart.... extractor has to hold the round in place so the ejector can push it out. so look at the extractor hook..

either way easy fix for a gunsmith to correct if you are not familiar with doing it.


----------



## Bigmonk96 (Jan 14, 2018)

when I said you can change the ejector/spring, was meaning you could take it to a gunsmith, _ that's what I did -- also had him to clean the action, in an ultrasonic vibration cleaner  -- good luck*


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 14, 2018)

changing or removing the ejector isn't a real big deal.  With the proper tools it would be easier but not impossible...at best a 3 hand operation 

hold a little pressure on the ejector and drive the roll pin out and make sure you don't let it go so fast it shoots across the room.  3 pieces...spring, ejector, and roll pin.

if you find it is sticking from gunk you may be able to get it clean with brake cleaner and an air hose.


----------



## cdd (Jan 14, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestions.  I was afraid to play with it much during hunting season in case I messed something up.  I will take the spring out.  I have had the same scope on this rifle for a while.  I bought this gun new about 25 years ago.  I will also try a different brand of ammo just in case its something with the brass.


----------



## Yotedawg (Jan 14, 2018)

Tip of the day: put end of bolt in ziplock bag, knock out roll pin, let spring and ejector fly out of bolt into ziplock bag. Keeps it from flying across the room as stated above.


----------



## jglenn (Jan 15, 2018)

wouldn't hurt to pull the bolt shroud and handle off either so you can clean the firing pin and inside of the bolt.. I think the factory manual even explains how to do that.

to put the ejector back in you have to compress the pin and spring then drive the roll pin back in...   put a small nail with a large  enough head into a solid piece of wood with the head left out a bit.. simply push the bolt with the ejector installed back against the nail to get the ejector in then use a  small punch to slip into the hole to hold the ejector/spring.. after you capture it drive the punch out with the roll pin..  very easy with the right tools BTW. brownells sells a tool that works with Remington and ARs to remove the ejector..


----------



## jmoser (Jan 15, 2018)

Yup - sounds like ejector is gunked up; take it out and clean out the recess.  Could be broken spring but likely just crudded up in there.
Youtube is your friend; this is not a tough job.  And yes - makes a lot of sense to strip entire bolt; clean out firing pin channel at same time and inspect / clean extractor assembly.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 15, 2018)

jglenn said:


> brownells sells a tool that works with Remington and ARs to remove the ejector..



This one is pretty handy.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 15, 2018)

You can take an empty case and by putting one side of the rim under the extractor use the case as a lever to compress the ejector. I use the hardwood blocks from a bbl vise to clamp the bolt body into a vise so I have an extra hand. Use the palm of the left hand to lever the case over and the fingers of that hand to hold the punch. The right hand has the tiny hammer. 

Most people don't have an appropriately sized punch but if you have a trim nail of the right dia you can grind the sharp point down flat and use that. The roll pin is not very tight. 

The plastic bag is a good idea even using the vise. 

BTW, the bolt handle of a 700 is soldered on, not removable although they do come off occasionally leading to much gnashing of teeth.


----------



## rayjay (Jan 15, 2018)

You also need a special tool to remove the firing pin assy and another special tool to take the firing pin assy apart. Either can be done without the tools but parts will be flying and bad words flowing.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 15, 2018)

your close to cmshoot.. he may be able to help ya


----------



## cdd (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for all the replys.  I had taken the firing pin out and cleaned it.  After comparing it with my son's bolt of the same model and caliber it appears that the extractor edges may have been rolled a little. Took the ejector out and it appears clean. As usual I broke the extractor taking it out and ordered one tonight from Brownell. This extractor is the rivetless model.  I will try this and see what happens.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 15, 2018)

I keep one in my parts kit for one of mine that has it... along with an 870 extractor


----------



## cdd (Jan 25, 2018)

It appears a new extractor fixed the problem.  Thanks for all the helpful hints. I used a nut over the ejector held by a wood clamp and then removed the small roll pin.  I used the head of a #10 penny nail drove into a board to push the ejector back in and then inserted a small drill bit in hole to hold it so I could put everything back in the wood vise clamp.  Seems to be ejecting like it should.


----------



## Jester896 (Jan 25, 2018)

Good Job! work with what ya got


----------



## rayjay (Jan 27, 2018)

I no longer hunt so the first thing I do to a 700/40x  bolt is remove the ejector   I don't want to be flinging my brass onto the concrete floor or out in the dirt.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 28, 2018)

Glad u got it fixed....BIL was a big Rem 700 fan and used brake
cleaner spray to hose out bolt periodically to flush out any fouling
build up...


----------

